# Cinsay, inc. To power the american outdoorsman e-commerce web store



## AT News (Jun 5, 2009)

CINSAY, INC. TO POWER THE AMERICAN OUTDOORSMAN E-COMMERCE WEB STORE
The American Outdoorsman Teams Up with Cinsay to Grow Its Digital Retailing 

Los Angeles, Calif., April 15, 2010 – Cinsay, Inc., the integrated media and software company, today announced that it will provide its proprietary e-commerce platform and merchandising services to The American Outdoorsman, demonstrating the ever-increasing demand for targeted e-commerce solutions that can be accessed from anywhere on the web.

For The American Outdoorsman, Cinsay will exclusively develop, operate and maintain the official American Outdoorsman branded e-commerce web store. It will also develop merchandise in the following categories: T-shirts, hoodies, sweats, consumer electronics, novelties and accessories, sporting goods and stationary and paper goods. 

The American Outdoorsman is a lifestyle brand that explores, promotes and showcases all areas of outdoor adventure, a $300billion industry. In addition to its television shows, syndicated radio show, upcoming kids TV show and reality TV show, the company has licensed merchandise in apparel, accessories, electronics, outdoor gear, publishing, sports equipment and food products. 

Cinsay’s technology platform, a proprietary video-player and software application, allows intellectual property owners to build comprehensive branded content and e-commerce environments that leverage the extensive reach of the social web and the engagement power of rich media video. Because the video player can be embedded and syndicated, it has the ability to spread content and merchandise on a customer site or throughout the online universe, ultimately maximizing the opportunity for transactions and revenue.

“By partnering with Cinsay, we will expand our reach while delivering a meaningful shopping experience to our customers,” says Jim Mueller, President, The American Outdoorsman, Inc. “What’s more, we can now tailor our offerings to outdoor adventure enthusiasts in a way that suits their digital lifestyles.”

“We are excited to add The American Outdoorsman brand to our growing portfolio of partnerships,” said Matthew Papish, President and CEO, Cinsay, Inc. “By offering The American Outdoorsman private branded technology that allows customers to discover, share and purchase digital content, consumer products and branded offers from anywhere on the web, we believe Cinsay is creating transaction opportunities at every point of media engagement and ultimately changing the way companies monetize online media. Essentially, the Cinsay platform helps turn a viewer into a buyer and a buyer into a shopper.”

For more information about Cinsay, Inc., please visit www.cinsayinc.com.

About The American Outdoorsman, Inc.

The American Outdoorsman hosts weekly outdoors adventure TV and radio shows that showcase the best of outdoor adventure, as well as the conservation and preservation of outdoor resources. Winner of multiple awards, The American Outdoorsman TV show is currently the longest running hunting and fishing show in America.

For more information about The American Outdoorsman, Inc., please visit www.americanoutdoorsmaninc.com.

About Cinsay, Inc.

Cinsay, Inc. enables retailers and merchandisers to deliver multi-faceted digital shopping experiences and change the way they monetize digital media, irrespective of whether consumers shop through a mobile device or at home from the computer. Through its proprietary and scalable platform and video player that can be easily embedded and syndicated, Cinsay provides a cost-effective and uniquely portable way for retailers and merchandising partners to benefit from the strong impact video has on a consumer’s decision to purchase. 

By letting viewers discover, click and easily purchase merchandise on the web anywhere, anytime, Cinsay brings the store to the consumer and helps turn a viewer into a shopper and a shopper into a buyer. The company also accounts for and fulfills merchandise orders, thereby providing an end-to-end merchandising solution. 

Based in Los Angeles, California, Cinsay is a development stage company and is currently funded by private investment concerns. In the short time since its inception, the company has worked with media companies, globally recognized and strong niche brands, broadcasters, multi-national corporations and video aggregators.

http://www.theamericanoutdoorsman.com/


----------



## A51533 (Sep 12, 2006)

I love The American Outdoorsman Show. Jim Mueller is a great person all around. Keep up the good work and all you do for the Veterans.
Lee Clark
US ARMY RANGER


----------



## Melvin0101 (Sep 9, 2011)

The key to success of any country is foreign investment. People are opting for foreign investment today as it involves a good profit in the future. So, if you would loke to opt for foreign investment then look for the options available for you online.


----------

